# Cannot open Service Control Manager on computer



## nadyshaikh

hi,
i am getting error
Cannot open Service Control Manager on computer ''. This operation might require other privileges.
while using ServiceController to start/stop services of remote machine. I have administrative login for remote machine..
my code is -
System.Security.Principal.WindowsImpersonationContext impersonationContext;
impersonationContext =
((System.Security.Principal.WindowsIdentity)User.Identity).Impersonate();

string Machine = ""; 

sc = new ServiceController(serviceName,Machine); 


//check the status of the service
if (sc.Status == ServiceControllerStatus.Running)
{
//make sure the service is stoppable
if (sc.CanStop)
{
Response.Write("restarting the "+serviceName+" service");

sc.Stop();

try
{
//wait 30 seconds for Telnet to stop
sc.WaitForStatus(ServiceControllerStatus.Stopped, timeout);

Response.Write(serviceName + " service stopped successfully");
}
catch (System.TimeoutException)
{
Response.Write(
serviceName + " service did not respond to the stop command in a timely fashion"

);
}
}
else
{
Response.Write(
serviceName + "service cannot be stopped" 
);
}
}

if (sc.Status == ServiceControllerStatus.Stopped)
{
//start Telnet
sc.Start();

try
{
//wait 30 seconds for Telnet to start
sc.WaitForStatus(ServiceControllerStatus.Running, timeout);

Response.Write(
serviceName + "service started successfully");
}
catch (System.TimeoutException)
{
Response.Write(
serviceName + " service did not respond to the start command in a timely fashion");
}
}

//cleanup
sc.Close();
sc = null;

}

but it is giving error while checking the status of the service.

thanks


----------



## Skie

I'm not sure what code this is. Can you tell me what it is?


----------

